# Stefano Santambrogio pipes.



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone have one? Thoughts?

I come across them now and then and some are really nice looking, now before I feel comfortable enough to buy one I'm wondering if anyone could tell me if they are good smokers or if I should stay away.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I was hoping _you _were telling _us _about them; I've never heard of them. :lol:


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Several have caught my eye over the years as well, but I've never bought any. I've never read any complaints about them and they look to be nice mid-priced Italians. Can't really go wrong with that imho.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

Thirston said:


> Several have caught my eye over the years as well, but I've never bought any. I've never read any complaints about them and they look to be nice mid-priced Italians. Can't really go wrong with that imho.


Well, maybe if I see one that I fall in love with I'll go for it.

Thanks.


----------



## 7ach (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a rusticated one that I like. Its on the small, but beefy side. Thick stem, thick bowl. Smokes dry so I like it, and I don't have to worry about it too much, which makes it a nice travel pipe.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

7ach said:


> I have a rusticated one that I like. Its on the small, but beefy side. Thick stem, thick bowl. Smokes dry so I like it, and I don't have to worry about it too much, which makes it a nice travel pipe.


Thanks!


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i have a XX which is his highest grade and its a wonderful smoker. i have an FP that the tenon fell out of which is substandard as far as quality and break in time goes and i have a 9 mm which is a great smoker as well.


----------

